# Did my Presentation!



## il.robo (Mar 4, 2006)

Did my presentation on my thesis and quite frankly I was great and my supervisor said so! I focused on my presentaion and I did not stutter and stumble as my more socially confident peers did! yes a very good step indeed!


----------



## Otoko (Mar 4, 2006)

Great jorb. 
You were able to focus on something that allowed you to take a big step.
Remember this board when you win the Nobel


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

:nw


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great.


----------



## sweetnightengale (Jan 23, 2006)

yahooo! 

I had to give a presentation a few weeks ago too
so I know its a tough thing to do. 

Congrats!


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

wow! im happy for you man 

as for me, im going to ask for an alternative assignment :hide


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

WELL DONE!  That's excellent!


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

One of my professors notice I can't look at people in the eye. Class presentations are nightmares for me....glad everything went great for you.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I have one in less then 12 hours...Pray for me.


----------



## sweetnightengale (Jan 23, 2006)

peace81 said:


> One of my professors notice I can't look at people in the eye. Class presentations are nightmares for me....glad everything went great for you.


good luck!!

oops quoted the wrong person
I just wish everyone good luck lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

thats awesome! i hate presentations like no other and i can barely function if i dont just read everything from a sheet of paper.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations. Good job. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## sweetnightengale (Jan 23, 2006)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> I have one in less then 12 hours...Pray for me.


my original good luck was for you but i accidentally quoted the wrong person. lol oops. So belated good luck. hope it went well.


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

il.robo said:


> Did my presentation on my thesis and quite frankly I was great and my supervisor said so! I focused on my presentaion and I did not stutter and stumble as my more socially confident peers did! yes a very good step indeed!


Well done. I did my first formal presentation on my project a few weeks ago too but the questions at the end messed mine up. Good for you for focusing on the work rather than the occaison.


----------



## MixLove (Feb 1, 2006)

congrats!!!! very proud of u!!


----------



## MixLove (Feb 1, 2006)

congrats!!!! very proud of u!!


----------



## MixLove (Feb 1, 2006)

congrats...very proud of u!!


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

Way to go! :banana


----------

